# Lost dogs



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Dog Information 
DogID 16841 Coat Type Rough 
Status Lost Coat Length 
Dogs Name MURPH Tail 
Breed Terrier Lakeland Scars or Markings 
Gender Male Date Missing 03/01/2009 
Age 3 years 
Dog Colour black and tan 
Build

Other Info 
Missing From Postal Code LE7 Has Reward False 
Area Missing From Noseley, Leics. Reward 
Region Central Registration Date 28/01/2009 
Circumstances stolen Logged By Jayne - Head Office 
Microchipped False PosterPhone 07872 313798 
Operation Last Updated By SueC, Area Co-ordinator Central 
Tattooed False 
Collar False 
Collar Colour 
Tagged False

Images 
Image Image2 
Lost and found check www.lostdog.co.uk


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Any news?

I hope she is found safely...


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Yet another dog here that is lost NOTICES » LOST 
LOST Black/brown Patterdale dog with docked tail in the Miskhills area, Hucknall, 22nd January. £200 reward offered for information and return Tel 07970682121 
This chap is not on internet so can email me or ring him direct he really needs some help


----------



## arogyam (May 10, 2009)

I will inform you if i will any information.


----------

